
I got a scholarship to Flatiron, should I go? - hough
I got a 50% scholarship to the online full stack web development course at Flatiron, but I&#x27;m unsure if it&#x27;s worth the cost?<p>For the past month or so I&#x27;ve been working on their community bootcamp which has been good so far. And I believe my progress on there is why I was offered a scholarship.<p>I don&#x27;t care about the job guarantee + I don&#x27;t qualify for it because I&#x27;m 18.<p>Would appreciate your opinions on the school and their curriculum. I am aware of the lawsuit against them.
======
brudgers
It does not really matter whether or not the internet gives or withholds
permission. There is no generic answer and there is no certainty regarding
whether one choice is better or worse for a particular individual. In the end,
it is just a matter of personal choice.

Do you have the money?

What would you do instead with your time?

Why do you want to study at Flatiron versus an alternative?

Do you feel like you are learning something?

Keep in mind that Flatiron is a for profit company. The cost of delivering an
online course can be very low (which is why early MOOC's could be free) and
the list price without the 50% scholarship is a way of anchoring a high price
so that 50% off looks like a bargain. I suspect that in six months, a similar
discount will still be available.

Good luck.

~~~
hough
I understand that it comes down to my opinion. I'm merely interested in the
what professionals think of the school and the quality of the alumni.

I do feel like I am learning something, and I enjoy it. But I have no way of
telling if what I'm learning is what I should be learning according to what is
needed today and into the future.

Thanks for your help they are good questions I should ask myself.

~~~
brudgers
Professionals have mixed opinions of alumni. But again those opinions matter
at the level of the individual, not in general. While there are companies that
tend to hire the graduates of particular bootcamps, my impression is that
these are more the exception than the rule and that even that fraction is
primarily graduates of in person bootcamps versus online bootcamps.

Realistically, whether or not someone gets hired depends on whether there is a
job. If a person lives in a rural setting without many programming jobs, then
training is less of an issue than finding somewhere to work. In many places,
finding somewhere to work as a programmer is harder than going to school.

So it might be worth trying to find a job as a programmer now, while making
your decision. It may turn out that the local job market is for Java
programmers rather than web developers and a community college provides more
relevant training for the local market.

Going a bit further, if you want to build websites, building a website does
not require anyone's permission or any training. It just requires building and
probably a lot of struggling. Sometimes, getting training can look easier than
that, but programming is usually hard no matter how much a person
knows...that's why people pay for it.

